# Building the trackbed



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

Right now, on the table I plan to use for my layout, I have my track positioned where I want it.

Now comes the fun part - getting the tracks to the right height.

I have one of those preformed ramps that I will use as a template to get the height right.

The track that is at the lowest level, does it need anything below it besides the foam board that is the base of the entire layout?


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

You could just mount (glue probably) the track right to the insulation foam, but most folks will suggest some kind of roadbed to reduce noise and to raise the tracks realistically. Roadbed comes in rolls, usually cork or foam. 

If you are using track with integral roadbed (like EZ track) then no additional roadbed is necessary though you will want to take steps to make the transition to and from the ramp a bit more gradual.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

FYI, allow for the placement of your buildings and industries if you are going to have any. It's easier to accommodate the track for the above instead of fitting the above to the trackage.


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

I am using EZ track.

As far as buildings, I plan to build my own from scratch.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

swimmer_spe said:


> I have one of those preformed ramps that I will use as a template to get the height right.


Do you mean pre-made incline/decline foams, such as by Woodland Scenics?

I am referring to one from Incline/decline sets


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

bluenavigator said:


> Do you mean pre-made incline/decline foams, such as by Woodland Scenics?
> 
> I am referring to one from Incline/decline sets


Mine is similar to that. Once I know the length of the run for the hill, I will lay it on a piece of foam, and cut it out, reusing the incline/decline foam. Otherwise, this is going to get very espensive very fast.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Yes, it is. That is what I am doing right now on my current layout. It saves my time and headache from cutting the inclines. One box with 2% grade, it has 8 36" inclines. So far, I had used only one box and ran out of them. I will need to get second box shortly.


----------

